# Ruger M77 Hawkeye Questions



## mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

I am currently looking at a Ruger M77 hawkeye in 300 win mag. I never here alot about accuracy of Rugers. What are others experiencing. I own Brownings, and Remingtons. Will I be disappointed with a Ruger. The reason for the interest in the Ruger is they are very nice looking rifles (stainless and laminate), and I shoot lefthanded so my choices are limited. thanks for any input. :sniper:


----------



## coyote sniper (Apr 15, 2009)

i owned 2 ruger hawkeyes in 22-250 one had a faulty extractor and the other took about 4 shots to heat up the barrel before it would shoot a group  . I would be a little leary of a hawkeye in 300 win mag unless you can take a quite a bit of recoil. I have shot several rugers (30-06 and 7mm) and the way the stock is shaped they are brutal kickers!


----------



## 375shooter (Mar 16, 2010)

I have a Ruger Hawkeye Compact Magnum in .338 RCM. I haven't mounted a scope on it yet, but I'm getting 1" 3-shot groups at 50 yards using the open sights. That's with handloads with Barnes 225 gr TTSX bullets and R15. Velocity is 2700 fps. The rifle is short and light, and yet I don't find the recoil too bad.


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I have 3 older Ruger M77's and 1 Hawkeye, all are shooters with a minimal amount of work, mainly freefloating.

The Hawkeye's have a much better pad and trigger than the older Ruger's.

And if you have an issue, Ruger will stand by them. I wouldn't be afraid to purchase more.


----------



## alleyyooper (Jul 6, 2007)

Can't say any thing about a hawkeye. But have 3 tang saftey 77's. One a 243, used to be my dads and it shoots great groups into the 300 yd. limit of my range.
Second is a 220 swift, I have nothing else that shoots as well as it does, Just a trigger issue with it I have learned to live with since the adjustment of it is some sort oftop secret.
And the keep shooting and useing some thoing with very low recoil is the 77-22. deadly out to 75 yards with the way I have it sighted in.

All good rifles with nary a problem.

 Al


----------



## Tentwing (Jun 8, 2010)

Mayor;

I bought a Hawkeye in a 25-06 this past April. I have been very happy. Trigger is crisp, and i'm getting tight groups out to 200 yards.  ( limit of my shooting range there are not many 200 yards shoots to be taken in the Southern Appalachians )
My rifle far out performs my abilities as a shooter. :thumb:

...........Tentwing


----------



## mayor (Dec 30, 2006)

Well I purchased A lefthanded Ruger Hawkeye Black Laminate and stainless in 300 Win Mag. Had to do a litlle work to find it, discontinued after 2009. Love the look of this rifle. Ordered a Gentry "quiet brake" from Gentry Customs. When it gets installed I will also have the action glass bedded and barrel floated. Just finished ordering a Burris signature select scope to top it off. I'll post here on the forum after I get a chance to make some loads and see how well this thing works. :sniper:


----------



## Bernie P. (Sep 25, 2008)

I have one in .280 Rem.Right out of the box it shoots well under 1/2" with Federal' 150gr load.I'm actually having a hard time finding better accuracy with my own loads.The trigger pulls a bit harder than I'd like but otherwise I love it,


----------

